

Why Bike Lanes Could Be Good for Cars - esolyt
http://www.citylab.com/cityfixer/2014/09/when-adding-bike-lanes-actually-reduces-traffic-delays/379623/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://gizmodo.com/the-surprising-reason-why-bike-lanes-
coul...](http://gizmodo.com/the-surprising-reason-why-bike-lanes-could-be-
good-for-1631152746), which points to this.

